# Removing Yellow Sweat Stains from White Uniform



## dancingalone (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello, All.  I've found the solution to cleaning those nasty yellow pit stains and ring-around-the-color discoloration on your well-worn white uniforms.  It's called M-30, and I found it at a dollar store.  The canister label says it is a petroleum based product and I'm guessing mechanics use it to clean their hands also.

I practice traditional karate and I sweat quite a lot, so yellow stains was always a problem even though I take conscientious care of my uniforms.  I do not machine dry my uniforms and I always wash them right after a workout.  Over the years I've tried Shout, dishwashing liquid, bar soap, 409, bleach, color-safe bleach, Oxyclean, you name it.  None of them really helped that much.  But this M-30 works very well.  I rubbed a generous amount onto my stained spots and let it sit for about half an hour before washing it in my machine as normal.  Then I let it air dry overnight.

Much of the yellow stains have faded away.  It's not all gone, but I think I'll repeat this treatment a few more times and see how it goes.  At the very least, I'll be able to continue to use some tops that were reaching the 'beyond embarrassment' stage, and this might be an effective preventive measure to keep the stains from ever appearing in the first place.

Just wanted to pass the tip on.  Your mileage may vary if you have machine dried your uniforms in the past and have 'set' in the stains already.


----------



## Catalyst (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks !!
I'm gonna try and track some down and try it out.


----------



## Steve (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't tend to have this problem, but guys I know swear by either soaking in vinegar or in hydrogen peroxide.  I use hydrogen peroxide to get out blood.   Soak the stains for about 1/2 hour.  

Both of these things are very, very cheap.

I've heard that bleach actually makes them worse.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 12, 2008)

stevebjj said:


> I don't tend to have this problem, but guys I know swear by either soaking in vinegar or in hydrogen peroxide.  I use hydrogen peroxide to get out blood.   Soak the stains for about 1/2 hour.
> 
> Both of these things are very, very cheap.
> 
> I've heard that bleach actually makes them worse.



I know people who've used vinegar and peroxide effectively too.

Bleach _can_ make things worse - it doesn't remove the stains, it fades the stain, and it can damage fabric as well.


----------



## Pacificshore (Aug 12, 2008)

Glad I wear a black gi when I do wear a gi at all


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 12, 2008)

Pacificshore said:


> Glad I wear a black gi when I do wear a gi at all


 
I'm afraid I'm a couple years out at least before I can don the black gi.  But when I do - whoo-hoo!   No more washing the gi!

I kid, I kid.


----------



## Pacificshore (Aug 12, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> I'm afraid I'm a couple years out at least before I can don the black gi.  But when I do - whoo-hoo!   No more washing the gi!
> 
> I kid, I kid.


LOL!!  When I was a young kyu rank, I didn't think I had to wash my white Ki gi, and one day I saw these black marks all over it.....I realized then that canvas could mold.....luckily I didn't wait to find out if I could turn that gi into a black one


----------



## celtic_crippler (Aug 12, 2008)

Pacificshore said:


> Glad I wear a black gi when I do wear a gi at all


 
It hides the blood stains too! :ultracool


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the great tip.  Hopefully I get no stains liek that in my uniform.  It's black anyhow     Eventually it will turn gray , if I do see stains I will probably try that stuff or jsut replace it     Even though the stains are gone does the smell linger ?


----------



## shihansmurf (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info.
I've had good results with oxyclean but I notice that as my gi gets older I have more and more problems getting the stains out.

Mark


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 12, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> I'm afraid I'm a couple years out at least before I can don the black gi.  But when I do - whoo-hoo!   No more washing the gi!
> 
> I kid, I kid.


Nope -- you'll have to wash it MORE often!  Instead of yellowish stains after particularly heavy workouts -- you'll get white sweat marks just about anytime you wear it!


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 12, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Nope -- you'll have to wash it MORE often!  Instead of yellowish stains after particularly heavy workouts -- you'll get white sweat marks just about anytime you wear it!



Yeah I have to wash mine once a day.  I train everyday and the salt in my sweat certainly stands out against a black background.  Oh well , in another few months it will turn grey then no worries


----------



## Steve (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh, come on guys.  Please tell me you wash your gis every time you wear them!  Please!    :barf:

Maybe it's just my grappler's sensibilities, but it's not just nasty.  It's dangerous on the mats to grapple with someone who has poor hygiene.  From ringworm to staph to just a general funk, not being clean just isn't an option!


----------



## bluemtn (Aug 12, 2008)

Well, I pretty much swear by hairspray and soapy water for just about anything...  It even helps with blood, even if it doesn't completely remove it right away, it does make it go away in the wash.  The only thing I haven't seen it work well with is toothpaste...  I've also heard that vinegar is very good to use, too.

Thanks for the heads up on the M-30!


----------



## dancingalone (Aug 12, 2008)

stevebjj said:


> Oh, come on guys.  Please tell me you wash your gis every time you wear them!  Please!    :barf:
> 
> Maybe it's just my grappler's sensibilities, but it's not just nasty.  It's dangerous on the mats to grapple with someone who has poor hygiene.  From ringworm to staph to just a general funk, not being clean just isn't an option!



Yes, I definitely wash every time I wear my uniform.  My uniforms are always clean - it's just that they turn yellow over time thanks to the perspiration.  The uniforms still have plenty of wear to them, but they're unsightly.

A friend of mine told me "Goop" is probably the common brand name for the M30 product I mentioned in the original post.  He said Goop is sold at places like Wal-mart if you can't find the M30 at your local dollar store.


----------



## dancingalone (Aug 12, 2008)

tkdgirl said:


> Well, I pretty much swear by hairspray and soapy water for just about anything...  It even helps with blood, even if it doesn't completely remove it right away, it does make it go away in the wash.  The only thing I haven't seen it work well with is toothpaste...  I've also heard that vinegar is very good to use, too.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the M-30!



You're welcome.  I've never tried vinegar before but hydrogen peroxide as suggested by a few people above definitely did not work for me.  I have used hydrogen peroxide successfully before to clean up pet messes on my carpet, though.


----------



## hogstooth (Aug 15, 2008)

I use Natures Miracle. It's for pet stains on carpets but it works on just about any protein based stain with out harming the fabric. I used it on a tee shirt that had really bad ring around the collar and it worked and didn't seem to harm the shirt so I tried it on my Gi and it worked. I have been using it ever since. 
Of course I have been lifting my leg and howling at the moon lately. Not sure what that is about.


----------

